# Escapen oder nicht Escapen, das ist hier die Frage :) (Struts2)



## oetzi (22. Jul 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein wohl eher simples Problem, komme aber irgendwie nicht auf die Lösung.
Folgendes habe ich in meiner Loginklasse stehen:

```
private String loginErfolgreich = "Tadaa<br />";
```

Nach erfolgreichem Login wird eine Seite aufgerufen, die folgendes Tag enthält:
<sroperty value="loginErfolgreich" />

Es soll also dieses "Tadaa" nur auf der Seite angezeigt werden, wenn dieser Wert gesetzt ist, sprich wenn man sich gerade erfolgreich eingeloggt hat.

Jetzt das eigentliche Problem:
ich würde gerne einen Zeilenumbruch einfügen, wenn diese Meldung angezeigt wird. Darum habe ich es mal blind mit dem <br /> im String probiert.

Leider wird das <br /> auf der Seite angezeigt, anstatt als HTML Element zu fungieren (Quelltext: Tadaa&lt;br /&gt

Jetzt frage ich mich wie ich es geschickt lösen kann und hoffe auf eure Hilfe 

Schönen Gruß

oetzi


----------



## sliwalker (22. Jul 2009)

Leider kaum JSP/JSF Erfahrung.
Rein logisch würde ich Dich zurück fragen ob Du nicht:


```
private String loginErfolgreich = "Tadaa";
```

und



```
<s:property value="loginErfolgreich" /><br />
```

schreiben kannst.


----------



## oetzi (23. Jul 2009)

Hi sliwalker,
klar wäre das eine Lösung, dann hätte ich halt nur immer diesen Zeilenumbruch drin.
Wollte es halt ein bischen schicker machen


----------

